# SHOWCAR: an audio dream



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

SHOWCAR: for sale 
LINK TO WEBPAGE:http://mma-fighter.com/jbig/
(more pics to come soon)

Hey wasup.

I have a 1993 300ZX non-turbo 2+2 Auto with about 86,000 original miles

I've had it for a couple years now, and I have had a shit load done to it.

Veilside body kit, DAMD circular tail lights from Japan, Fender vents sheet metal pressed, all new paint black with blue pearl tint, 18" chrome rims, fold out Kenwood excelon monitor with DVD, digital EQ, minidisk changer, 2 diamond audio amps (insanely expensive, like $1000 each), 2 diamond audio midrange in front, 2 focal utopia tweeters(insanely expensive $1300 a pair), 2 focal polyglass coax in back(not as expensive but about $1000 a pair), 2 Focal Utopia Subs 13" (also insanely expensive $1300 each), $7000 installation with black reflective board, inverted subs (all the magnets are chrome and so are the amps), red neon lights with read boarder and black wrap, plus all the best in TV tuner, wires, connections, deep cycle battery, modified high power alternator, no symbols or stickers, black leather interior, etc. If you want pics just ask

I am thinking about selling it, but I have put so much into it at this point (something like 40,000) and if I were to sell it I would think I wouldn't be able to get anywhere near that out of it. Still, I need the money, and even if I had to sell it for less than 25,000 I think I would. So my question is this:

WHERE CAN I SELL THIS CAR AND NOT GET TOTALLY FUCKED

Not to be a show off, but I think my Z looks better than 99% of Z cars I have seen, and in my own personal opinion is one of the hottest looking cars I have ever seen. So many people ask about it and compliment. It has a few things that pretty much NO OTHER CAR HAS, especially no other Z. It is definitely a 1 of a kind. I don't want to sell it to some dumbass who doesn't even know what Focal is let alone appreciate it. Only someone who knows the Z and knows CAR AUDIO will appreciate how much money is in this car. The Audio System alone is worth about $15,000 and will basically kick any other systems ass (as long as it is the same power class)

HELP.....please
I need your advice.
and if there is anyone who wants to actually BUY my car....
EMAIL ME:
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I live near hollywood and am bummed I havent seen you drivin it around anywhere...eh the chances are slim.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*hollywood*

I live on Crescent Heights, and you can see me driving my car everyday, usually in the morning when I go to work around 8:30 -9am or when I come home at 7-7:30. When I drive down Highland from the 101 and I get to the intersection at Hollywood and I stop at the light, some people stop and some take pictures. Maybe you can see it there.....

I don't usually drive it (more like sit in traffic) on Sunset at night, I can walk to the strip so I usually just do that, sometime I do roll thru but I couldn't tell you when.....

Hope you get a chance to see it sometime.

LATES


----------

